# petes root tools and. 902



## imprezive (Jan 30, 2012)

Any one coming from petes roots tools. 893 to. 902 ota and kept their root?


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

use ota root keeper. i did and kept root


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Please post link....im confused


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

chefb said:


> Please post link....im confused


Its in the market


----------



## imprezive (Jan 30, 2012)

Also, now for updating, since im rooted will i receive the .902 OTA ? or do i have to update this file manually? If so, do I use the stock recovery tool or flash using safestrap?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

imprezive said:


> Also, now for updating, since im rooted will i receive the .902 OTA ? or do i have to update this file manually? If so, do I use the stock recovery tool or flash using safestrap?


Stock recovery, you will get it even if rooted, but you can flash manually if you want.


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

You will only get this if you are stock rooted, right? If you are using a custom rom then you will not recieve this OTA. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm on Eclipse and when I go to System Updates I just get a white screen.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Lockett said:


> You will only get this if you are stock rooted, right? If you are using a custom rom then you will not recieve this OTA. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm on Eclipse and when I go to System Updates I just get a white screen.


That is correct


----------



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

so then how do you go about getting the update then if im on elcipse, because i too have a white screen when i go to system updates can someone show me what to do


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

angman619 said:


> so then how do you go about getting the update then if im on elcipse, because i too have a white screen when i go to system updates can someone show me what to do


You have to be on a complete stock 893 or 901 build.


----------



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

so do i flash back to 901 using the recovering under bootstrap grab the update and then flash back to eclipse?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think it would be advisable to flash eclipse until you know its not going to wig out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think the best bet would be to stay stock .902 rooted until further development. I kinda miss Liberty but I would miss being rooted more...and being stock isn't so bad for a little bit, it's kinda like a new phone lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

